# My Local shops closed down!



## reptiles.inc (Mar 4, 2007)

Just been to my local reptile shop Fangtastic reptiles and there is a sign saying closed until further notice so does the website. Does anyone Know if its going to reopen? Can anyone recommend any where near Selby in N Yorkshire?:smile:


----------



## lesvegas (Jan 6, 2007)

In April there is a great one opening in Sheffield:smile: 

Not too far from you really


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I've heard Leaping Lizards in york is good!:smile:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Aye LL is good  - didnt know Fangtastic was closing down though :?


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I heard that they'd closed down not sure why though? Seem to be alot of reptile type people out there.


----------



## reptiles.inc (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks guys ill give leaping lizards a try.I didnt even know there was a reptile shop in York. Just need to catch a lift now.


----------



## ianyork (Sep 11, 2006)

from what i heard they had about a grands worth of stock taken off them but not all of it could be taken due to they had mites!

not slagging the shop off just stating a fact!

within distance to you i would recommend leaping lizards in york or snakes n adders in leeds on kirkstall road!


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

The shop is shut permanently and wont be re-opening......


----------



## reptiles.inc (Mar 4, 2007)

If its closed permenantly Ill probabley give Both Leaping Lizards and Snakes and Adders a try over the next few week. Its a bit of a pain as I dont drive so may have to look into mail order!


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Both those shops are great and worth visiting even if you aren't going to use them full time. As a combination there isn't much you could want in Yorkshire that they can't provide between them.

If it's mail order you decide on then drop me a line via PM.


----------

